# Summer (my HD pup) can romp!!



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer started showing signs at 4 months and was diagnosed with bilateral HD at 8 months, her sockets were so shallow that she was not a candidate for TPO. She had "floating hips". Despite her very nasty xrays, she can still get around and our surgeon has not seen the need for a THR or FHO yet, as he assessed her pain level to be negligible or very low.

Previous vets had told me it was a matter of increasing her exercise, but eventually I got her to the ortho who diagnosed her. At diagnosis Summer had difficulty standing up from lying down and barely put any weight on her rear end. We've been through 6 months of managing every little itsy bitsy detail to get to where we are today! She still has an odd gait, sways a lot when walking slowly.. but she gets up with no problem and can walk a lot more without getting sore! In fact she's hardly been showing signs of soreness recently..

Our regimen includes:

glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM supplements (currently using Arthrix Plus)
Arthro-ionX (homeopathic HD remedy)
lean weight
several 10 minute leash walks/day
swimming 3 times/week for half an hour
balancing exercises, exercises teaching her to bear weight on the rear end, exercises to build muscle mass (very boring!)

After she turned a year, we also include once a week off-leash exercise. Started with just 5 minutes and now she can go for up to 20 (10 minutes out and 10 minutes back). If she ever stops to lie down, it means she's had enough. Her regular walks also last longer..

I love seeing her run freely off-leash! =)






P.S. surgery is definitely in the future if we determine she needs it!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You can she your patience and determination to help her has paid off. My Hobbes (21months) had double shoulder surgery, and months of rebuilding.......but it is so worth it when you see him now run with the rest of the pack! Wishing you and Summer continued success!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so happy for the both of you. So sorry about summer, but she's lucky to be with someone who cares do much.


----------

